# WHAT is the SMTP server,username & password?



## sarpi2004 (Oct 2, 2006)

How do I find out what my SMTP server is? How do I find out what the username & password is?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Your ISP setup page should give you the settings for POP3, SMTP servers.

As to password, it will be whatever you assigned when you created your email account with your ISP.

As you do not give details on who your ISP is, or what email client you are trying to configure, help could be sparse. I also suspect the moderators would have views on your thread title as well, the first 3 letters of it anyway....


----------



## sarpi2004 (Oct 2, 2006)

How do I get 2 my ISP setup page?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If only you would provide us with the name of your ISP, we could actually help. Your ISP is the company that you pay to give you internet access.

You have not yet told us that, or which email program you require the settings for. Both items of information are required.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, 
[I've edited the Title of your thread, please don't use anything like you had at the beginning of the title anymore.]

Your Internet Service Provider would have given you all the information when you signed up....

Easiest way would be to call them, they will help you. 
You usually start out with a password and username for your Internet service....the online account, also gives you some email usage, and the username and password for this might be the same, or not...they are all changeable usually, but you will have to get logged in to something somehow, so ask them to help if you cannot.

They all have a webpage, their homepage usually, where you *log in* to your account. They also should have a Help or *FAQ* section at their site where you can see the SMTP server name, exactly as you should type it in to set up your email account. (The webmail one should be working without you having to type in server names....but, for something like Outlook Express to work, you have to set up an account and type in your incoming and outgoing server names. (POP3 and SMTP)

*Here's a good link to read about Outlook Express and it's setup :

http://www.optimizingpc.com/install/emailoutlookexpress.html*

Once you have your webmail working, you can configure most other email accounts to download mail into their Inboxes, however be careful, since Outlook Express for one will *download the only copy you have off the mail server, unless you put a check into "Save a copy of all mail I download on the server" (or something very close to that, I'm just going from memory...).* You do this after you set up some Accounts, let's say a Yahoo email account> select the account, and then Properties, and you should see the box to check to save a copy of all your mail on the their server, as well as on the local computer you use. 
If you don't do that, you will download some mail to any computer you check mail on that you have an account on> if you use just one computer, then it's not a problem, but if you check mail on more than one machine that you have accounts on, make sure you set it up to Keep a Copy of Mail on the *webmail server* so you can check mail on any computer you have and have it all saved on *EACH*.


----------

